# Internetverbindung



## Nanaki (19. Juni 2002)

Hallo,

was für schnellere Internetverbindungen als DSL gibt es eigentlich und wieviel kosten die. Kann vielleicht jemand auch einen Link zu einem Anbieter schicken.

Schon mal danke im Voraus.


----------



## Quentin (19. Juni 2002)

http://www.skydsl.de/
zb...


----------



## schebi (19. Juni 2002)

*Alternativen*

Bei den Alternativen zu DSL gibts es eigentlich nicht viele die wirklich mithalten können. Dann die Telekom mit DSL und ihrer Flatrate dazu von T-Online die günstigsten sind. Was man aber beachten muss für einwenig mehr geld kann man schon bessere Raten bekommen. (Bandbreite) Schau mal bei Q-DSL nach die bieten 1Mbit für bissel mehr als die mit dem T.
Was die ganze SAT-Technik betrifft sehe ich das als nicht Konkurenz, da man hier immer einen zusätzlichen Internetprovider braucht. Und das die Kosten hochtreibt. 
Wirkliche Alternativen wären höchstens noch die Projekte Internet übers Fernsehkabel oder über die Steckdose. Diese sind aber noch in den Kinderschuhen, nicht überall verfügbar und deshalb auch schwer einschätzbar.


----------



## Patrick Kamin (19. Juni 2002)

*-*

Bringt dir zwar nicht so viel, aber ich wills trotzdem mal loswerden  In Hamburg gibt es einen Provider der DSL mit einer Übertragungsrate von 2MB/s anbietet. Hinzu kommt noch, dass sie günstiger als die Telekom sind. 
Kann man mal sehen, was für Speed die Telekom so unterdrückt.  

Anbieter


----------



## Tobi (22. Juni 2002)

Hi gehe doch einfach mal auf http://www.onlinekosten.de und infomiere dich dort


----------

